# كتاب في كيفية انتاج غاز الميثان من مخلفات الصرف الصحي(الحمأة)



## safety113 (26 مارس 2011)

كتاب في كيفية انتاج غاز الميثان من مخلفات الصرف الصحي(الحمأة)

جزى الله ناشره كل خير


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t254543.html#post2118023​


----------



## عصام م.ا.م (2 يناير 2012)

وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله أخي أحمد
والأخ صفوان كل الخير


----------

